# Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have a Chinese Plexi pedal that I like the sound but it's really noisy.

I have been looking at options and have an opportunity to pick up a a DLS, I have also Google boxed the hell out of a Carl Martin Plexitone. I dig that pedal but it's not readily available around here.

Anyone using the DLS or Plexitone?

What say you?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

DLS has been around a long time now, and for a reason. I'm a little out of touch, but owned one and a buddy had a different version back in the day 7-8 years ago. They were great, Marshall In A Box, I forget if it was an original circuit or which old one it was based around, but they were really well loved.....like anything, not for everybody and had some non-fans, but way more ++ opinions than not.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Best Marshall-in-a-box pedal I ever played was a Bogner La Grange. The various modes cover a lot of ground. It also cleans up well when rolling off the guitar volume, allowing you to go from crunch to solo just by turning up.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I've said it before....it may always be my answer.

Best MIAB ever. They sound almost perfectly like my Studio Vintage (Plexi) and my Studio Classic (JCM800).

The real sounds, not goosed a bit, or a modded amp, or a boosted amp, or what people remember thinking the Plexi and 800 sounded like,...

There are Version 2's available, which I haven't played, but I am ecstatic with the versions that I have.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

troyhead said:


> Best Marshall-in-a-box pedal I ever played was a Bogner La Grange. The various modes cover a lot of ground. It also cleans up well when rolling off the guitar volume, allowing you to go from crunch to solo just by turning up.


 I checked this out and it seemed cool, price is out of my range though. Hard to justify for a guy that plays with a looper for himself!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> I've said it before....it may always be my answer.
> 
> Best MIAB ever. They sound almost perfectly like my Studio Vintage (Plexi) and my Studio Classic (JCM800).
> 
> ...


That looks like a great pedal,matched Andy on Reverb play it, great player and sound.

Doesn't seem available in Canada?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I found a Marshall Guv'nor GV-2 Plus locally, he wants $110 for it and although they are out of stock at L&M they list for $77.

Seemed cool on YouTube, anyone have any insight on price?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I found a Marshall Guv'nor GV-2 Plus locally, he wants $110 for it and although they are out of stock at L&M they list for $77.
> 
> Seemed cool on YouTube, anyone have any insight on price?


If l&m has it for $77, take 25% off and offer that.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

MarkM said:


> That looks like a great pedal,matched Andy on Reverb play it, great player and sound.
> 
> Doesn't seem available in Canada?


I ordered them on Reverb.

I messaged them and then they send an invoice. They shipped to me in Canada.

The pedals (when I bought them) were built to order, and only a few pedals were available each week. So message PedalPal on Reverb and they'll get you set up.

The shipping was fast. From order to receiving was about 2 weeks.

I was a bit sketched out at first with the process that's different from the normal "plop it in your Reverb cart and go", but PedalPal has great communication and everything is very smooth.

Really, really good pedals.

***Though, as I noted, they have the actual gain structure and amount of a Plexi or an 800. Not to suped-up gain of a Canatlinbread DLS, or Fulltone OCD, or Lovepedal Purple Plexi, etc. (I find that the pedals that most people closely associate with a Plexi or 800 actually have gobs more gain that the real amps ever had.)***

But throw a MXR distortion +, or LPB-1, or DS-1 in front on them and they really, really sing, just like the real amps do.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Got a note this morning that Catalinbread is offering a discount on B-stock pedals. These are fully functional warrantied new pedals, but they have cosmetic blemishes. The DLS is going for $125USD.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I use a DLS V3 (newest) and it is amazing. I have always been a TS9 guy. I still use one on my board, but it has changed roles. I used to use the TS9 as my always on effect to shape the tone from my Princeton (and Deluxe and Twin before that). Now my DLS is always on, and what it does for the amp is nothing short of miraculous. The ability to control mids, and the over all boost in, I dunno, clarity? cut? cleanness? tone-going-through-that-I-didn't-know-was-there-beforeity? Truly amazing, that and it has a great level of adjustability for the level of distortion.

I don't know if its tone controls are active? feels like they are all individual amps and can add volume to certain ranges, not just take away like some tone controls.

I have never used a Marshal amp, but that DLS is the best I have tried yet. Made my entire rig sound better in a way I do not have applicable adjective for. I didn't realize how much of a wet blanket my TS9 was. And I have Analog Man ones, stock ones, vintage ones, etc. Now they just feed the DLS when I want a boost for solo time.

I have run the DLS on 9,12 and 18V and they are all nice, but 9 allows me to keep the volume in check easier. I haven't played with the internal switches, it was brilliant out of the box. Bought it on Reverb for 150$ shipped.

I also have used the Keely 1962x and its neat, but no DLS.

C


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure if the Xotic SL drive is part of this family of pedals. I'd think so as I've seen it compared to Plexi style pedals before. Really like what I get out of mine.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> I have never used a Marshal amp, but that DLS is the best I have tried yet. Made my entire rig sound better in a way I do not have applicable adjective for.


I think someone's a closet Marshall guy...


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

reckless toboggan said:


> I think someone's a closet Marshall guy...


Honestly, if a Marshal sounds like my 68 CPRRI with a DLS, it may be my next amp. However the Fender 'looks' like an amp should, to me anyways.

C


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Honestly, if a Marshal sounds like my 68 CPRRI with a DLS, it may be my next amp. However the Fender 'looks' like an amp should, to me anyways.
> 
> C











I'd suggest trying a Marshall Studio Vintage. Drive is fat, warm, crunchy, and super saturated, unreal harmonics...the cleans are fat, warm, punchy, chewy, saturated, and sparkling.

I effing love mine. (SV20 head)










I have Marshalls, Fenders, and Traynors. So I'm not a this or that type of guy.

I'm polyamperous.

I love a wide variety of amps.

But man that little Plexi is just something else.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> I'm polyamperous


That is classic, I almost feel dirty!

I have had that big loud Plexi sound through a 4x12, now I want it quieter through my 15 w Traynor.

Appreciate all the feedback folks, you always have answers .

Just have to see what the budgetary restraints are from the Minister of Arts, Munnions and Warfare!

She is a pretty good old gal, and smells pretty good!


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

reckless toboggan said:


> I'd suggest trying a Marshall Studio Vintage. Drive is fat, warm, crunchy, and super saturated, unreal harmonics...the cleans are fat, warm, punchy, chewy, saturated, and sparkling.
> 
> I effing love mine. (SV20 head)
> 
> ...


Well, thanks to you, I have been researching these non stop for a day. I had no idea that there are now low watt versions of the JCM and Plexi.

I am very interested in this.
C


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Well, thanks to you, I have been researching these non stop for a day. I had no idea that there are now low watt versions of the JCM and Plexi.
> 
> I am very interested in this.
> C


IMHO, this demo, is the closest to what I experience with my amps (SV20 head and SC20 head run through my Celestion V-Type Jr 10" speaker in my Marshal Origin 20 combo, the same speaker that comes stock in the combo amp versions of the SV20 and SC20),... the most representative of the sounds I hear from mine...and what I was trying to describe above.







Use good speakers or headphones and have a listen with a good bit of volume,...it's a good quality and accurate sound/tonal representation.


The Celestion V-Type Jr. is a very good 10" speaker, that sounds like a sweeter, mellower version of the 12" Vintage 30. They are very, very well matched to these combo amps. It gets even better, bigger, punchier, and with more bottom end and louder when I run them through my M65 Creamback, Vintage 30, or Greenback.


The amps have low and high wattage settings, at 5 watts and at 20 watts, respectively. At 5 watts these amps are loud. Could easily keep up with a reasonable drummer in a small to medium room, using the stock 10" V-Type Jr. speaker. At 5 watts they sound like 15 watts. This is the loudest 5 watts I've ever heard. At 15 watts these sound like 35 watts. This is the loudest 20 watts I've ever heard. Do not look to their Origin 20 or DSL 20 brethren for loudness comparisons, both of which I also own. -- The Studio Vintage in 5 watt setting is on par with the Origin 20 in 20 watt setting. The Studio Classic in 5 watt setting is at least on par with the DSL 20 in 10 watt setting, and almost keeps up to the DSL 20's 20 watt setting.--

As a very good lower volume option, a Klon(e) into an Origin 20 gets you to within the smallest and curliest of hairs of the Studio Vintage, but with 0.5, 3, and 20 watt options inherent to the Origin 20.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

And now back to your regularly scheduled Catalinbread DLS thread.

[/end threadjack]


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well I got a hold of the fellow with the guv'nor and discussed my interest in this pedal and concerns about the price.

Standup gentleman and we came to agreeable terms, exchanged this transaction in a parking lot at the Uof S.

Looking forward to giving it a ride.

Appreciate the discussion and suggestions, this just fits my wants at this time.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Working from home for the next while due to the plague.

New pedal just upstairs and I must resist, this was not fair!

I must stay employed as long as I can, this is surreal?

I did it!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji

not mine.


----------

